

SpaceX Rocket Explodes After Launch - Nogwater
http://www.businessinsider.com/spacex-explode-2014-8

======
lutorm
SpaceX official statement:
[https://twitter.com/SpaceX/status/502976401729798144](https://twitter.com/SpaceX/status/502976401729798144)

KWTX has some videos, too: [http://www.kwtx.com/home/headlines/Rocket-
Explodes-at-Space-...](http://www.kwtx.com/home/headlines/Rocket-Explodes-at-
Space-X-272370541.html)

------
ckenst
The explosion supposedly occurred at their test facility which probably makes
this a not-so-big deal. Sure you don't want to damage (or blow up) test
equipment but if you're going to do it, the test facility seems like the best
place.

I wonder if Elon will be the one who responds and/or how detailed will the
explanation be...?

~~~
dk1983
One thing you have to admire about SpaceX is how detailed / technical they are
with their reports, unlike most other companies who just try to move past an
incident.

~~~
ckenst
Agreed. One of the other interesting / admirable things about Elon as a CEO is
his ability to talk in such detail about his products. I think this is
probably more normal for a founder than a CEO, but it sets a high bar for CEOs
(and other executives) for them to be able to talk about the very details of
the products they are building. Unfortunately I've never had a CEO like this.

------
RTesla
This is only a test. Repeat this is only a test.

------
lazylizard
they testing failure conditions?

